# Pheasants and game birds around SLC valley



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Who's selling any? I'm trying to get some assorted birds for training, looking for a dozen or so.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe Wasatch Wing and Clay, though I don't know if they stock any pheasants in the off-season.


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Does nephi count?


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

KSL.com


----------



## Tpkgsp (Jul 17, 2012)

I have bobwhites and pigeons if they work. I live west of Ogden and work in Farmington. Its time to get ready for fall I better get my dogs out as well. 801 430 7633


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

rebel birds might have some. plain city.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Tried to find rebel birds on KSL and haven't found him listing anything.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

rebel birds - scott rhoades, 801.814.7125
1623 n 4150 w, plain city.


----------

